# Any information about Sky Tower, Sheikh Zayed Road?



## AshbyA (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm moving to Dubai at the end of August 2008, and have been told by my empolyers that I'll be living in Sky Tower on Sheikh Zayed Road.

Does anyone have any information about the accommodation/facilities there or general info/advice about the area?

Thank you!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Living in Sheikh Zayed Rd?

You couldn't pay me to. Sorry mate. But yuk.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Wasn't Sky Tower mentioned in another thread? Is it near Business Bay?

Assuming it is, bear in mind that you won't really be able to walk anywhere and will need to drive to get places. SZR is a main thoroughfare through New Dubai and if 6 lanes either side. If on the main built up part of SZR you can walk to a few places, but please don't think the layout is anythig like a European or American city.

SZR is rarely quiet.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Wasn't Sky Tower mentioned in another thread? Is it near Business Bay?
> 
> -


Indeed it was mentioned! The post entitled 'Sheikh Zayed Road' has more information.


----------

